# Sự thật về tác dụng thải độc cơ thể của chế độ detox



## hong nhung (19/8/18)

Detox không có khả năng giải độc cơ thể như nhiều người vẫn nghĩ.

Khi nói về detox, hầu hết chúng ta liên tưởng ngay đến những ly nước ép trái cây và rau củ mang vị chua/đắng/chát nguyên thủy. “Uống nước chanh không đường liên tục trong một tuần vào bình minh và bạn sẽ khỏe hơn!” – Nhiều người nghĩ đây là giải pháp hiệu quả tức thời để làm cơ thể khỏe mạnh và cân đối hơn sau khi thoải mái ăn những món ăn đầy dầu mỡ, đường, cồn…




​Vậy detox bằng nước ép trái cây có thực sự diệu kỳ như vậy không? Bác sĩ Jennifer Haythe, chuyên khoa tim và nội khoa ở đại học Columbia, Mỹ, sẽ đưa ra câu trả lời về hiệu quả thải độc cơ thể của chế độ detox.

*CƠ THỂ LÀ MỘT BỘ MÁY DETOX TỰ NHIÊN*
Các bộ phận bên trong cơ thể có khả năng thải chất độc rất tốt. Gan, thận và đường tiêu hóa liên tục thực hiện chức năng làm sạch cơ thể tự nhiên và hoạt động mạnh nhất khi bạn ngủ. Nước trái cây, thực tế, sẽ không hỗ trợ chức năng đó của nội tạng. Tệ hơn nữa, một chế độ detox thiếu căn cứ khoa học còn tiềm tàng nguy cơ gây hại cho bạn.




​*TÁC HẠI CỦA VIỆC NHỊN ĐÓI UỐNG NƯỚC ÉP*
Không có cơ sở khoa học nào chứng minh chỉ uống nước ép trái cây và rau củ liên tục trong khi bỏ đói bản thân sẽ giúp bạn giảm cân hoặc thải độc cơ thể. Thậm chí cách detox này còn có thể gây hại, vì bạn sẽ bị hao hụt những chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng (chất béo và protein) trong quá trình nhịn ăn để thải độc.




​Nếu dấn thân vào detox một cách mù quáng, người ta có thể liên tục ăn trái cây hoặc uống nước ép nhiều ngày thay cơm, không quan tâm đến chỉ số và hàm lượng chất phù hợp để cơ thể hoạt động khỏe mạnh. Điều này khiến lượng đường vào cơ thể tăng, làm rối loạn lượng insulin trong cơ thể, gây mụn, mệt mỏi và có cảm giác đói thường xuyên hơn. Tất cả những hậu quả ấy hoàn toàn ngược với tác dụng mong muốn của một liệu trình detox.

Hơn nữa, nếu bạn detox để giảm cân, detox còn có thể có nhiều tác hại hơn thế nữa. Như đã nói, sau khi nhịn ăn một thời gian, cảm giác thèm ăn có thể tăng lên và làm bạn ăn nhiều hơn trước đó, dẫn đến tái tăng cân mất kiểm soát.




​*BẢN CHẤT LỢI ÍCH CỦA PHƯƠNG PHÁP DETOX*
Dù không có bằng chứng y khoa, một tuần detox được ghi nhận là có thể làm một số người cảm thấy khỏe hơn. Lý do có thể là vì ăn những bữa nhỏ và thực phẩm lành mạnh hơn, ruột sẽ xử lý thức ăn tốt hơn so với khi bạn ăn thức ăn dầu mỡ. Bạn có thể sẽ cảm thấy bớt chướng bụng và nhiều năng lượng hơn. Tuy nhiên, điều đó không đồng nghĩa là lượng độc tố trong cơ thể bạn đã được đào thải hết ra ngoài.




​*DETOX ĐÚNG NGHĨA LÀ LÀM GÌ?*
Nếu bạn nghiện đường, muối, thuốc lá hoặc các chất kích thích nói chung, một liệu trình detox là cực kỳ cần thiết. Tuy nhiên uống nước chanh với cái bụng đói liền một tuần không phải là giải pháp. Cách duy nhất để detox hiệu quả là tuyệt đối ngừng hấp thụ những chất có hại cho cơ thể, để gan và thận có thời gian xử lý số chất độc tồn dư. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể hỗ trợ quá trình này bằng cách rèn luyện đổ mồ hôi, ngủ đủ và giải tỏa tâm trí khỏi năng lượng tiêu cực.




​Như vậy, detox đúng cách là phải thay đổi lối sống hoàn toàn, trong một thời gian dài và với chiến lược hợp lý. Nước chanh mật ong hay giấm táo có lợi cho sức khỏe, nhưng bạn chỉ nên uống 2-3 lần/tuần và khi đã ăn no để bảo vệ dạ dày.




​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

